# *** Vintage WRUW October 2016 ***



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## fofofomin

Sheffield worldtimer.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## pilotswatch

Doxa flieger


----------



## Verdi

Hello October!


----------



## cocotronic

Today a Mondia Moonlander:










Here with its "brothers"...










Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Face4




----------



## probep

Zenith mid-1960s, cal. 2532


----------



## Border-Reiver

Big decision for Sunday tomorrow. I was always looking for practical watchmaker seminars in a 250 kilometer radius and finally found another excellent place. They are watchmakers and jewelers, with their own service- and repair/restauration shop. They also make an expensive line of their own in-house watches. And the best part: If I would walk across the open fields behind my house, on a sunny day, I could make it by foot in 20 minutes – I was not aware of this place before. 

In the seminars, you are taking movements apart and re-assemble them again, with explanations as to what is there for what purpose. Part 1 of the seminars is dealing with basic 3 hands watches, and on later occasions you come to day-dates, automatics and Chronos and complications.

So, for part 1, I would like to wear the right (type of) watch, but that’s where the problem starts. I have not so many simple type watches. There is Timex (not so pleasant to sit next to a guy with a Longine on the wrist), Waltham, Gotham, Wittnauer, Elgin etc. from the 1930s and 1940s (where you have to explain over and over that they are NOT ladies watches and came this size in their time), NOS (you can’t touch those) or others which are good brand names, but the wristbands are too small or not convenient and their only function is to attach the watch to the cushion in the box. Oh yes, I have also lots of NATO straps – but honestly, not for tomorrow.

There was an obvious first choice, but I felt that the case could need a quick treatment in the ultra-sonic bath. When removing the stem to get the movement out, I overturned the screw again and the counter-part is now between movement and dial. But that's what these seminars are for to fix these things...

I finally settled for this one: Bulova-family-franken, all like new components including original crown, movement cal. 11ACC from 1957 (L7) and case/dial from 1965 (M5), no one will notice.


----------



## 1955mercury

I got this 1938 Bulova Horatio out for today. It seems to be running a little sluggish and needs a movement cleaning. This was the low end for Bulova in 1938 and I don't think there are many survivors of this model. It has a 7 jewel 10AE movement.


----------



## theblotted

Nivada Grenchen Depthmaster "Pacman" with date...


----------



## RandalW

Today's watch is a Delaware. I've never heard of them and once again, I forgot to grab a before shot, but here's the after anyhow.

Interesting movement. After posting this shot, I noticed the date was off so I went to try to roll it back a couple days and found that the day moves forward 1 day for every HOUR you turn it back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasperDK

The eagle has landed, on my wrist.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith chronograph ca. 1966.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## cocotronic

Eterna kontiki. ..










Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KP-99

Tissot Lobster with Lemania 1341 on original "Lobster" bracelet:









Best regards,
Peter


----------



## myke

Bucherer


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ cocotronic: nice, that Kontiki! What are these traces on the upper half of the dial? Just a light effect or are they real? In the latter case I'd have it serviced rather sooner than later - possible that at one point the watch took in some water. Somebody ought to check that.

No worries about water this side of the screen ;-). Swiss patents 305467, 305776, 307382 and 308491 describe Roamer's solution to the problem of a truly waterproof watch, and - thanks to the ultra-thin MST 414 movement - a very elegant one at that:



























Roamer m.w., cal. MST 414 in container case with split stem, ref. 136 414

A perfectly waterproof watch doesn't have to be bulky ;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## cocotronic

tinitini said:


>


The traces are real, I will take it to a service, thanks!


Tomcat1960 said:


> @ cocotronic: nice, that Kontiki! What are these traces on the upper half of the dial? Just a light effect or are they real? In the latter case I'd have it serviced rather sooner than later - possible that at one point the watch took in some water. Somebody ought to check that.
> 
> No worries about water this side of the screen ;-). Swiss patents 305467, 305776, 307382 and 308491 describe Roamer's solution to the problem of a truly waterproof watch, and - thanks to the ultra-thin MST 414 movement - a very elegant one at that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roamer m.w., cal. MST 414 in container case with split stem, ref. 136 414
> 
> A perfectly waterproof watch doesn't have to be bulky ;-)
> 
> Best regards
> Andreas


Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

RandalW said:


> Today's watch is a Delaware. I've never heard of them and once again, I forgot to grab a before shot, but here's the after anyhow.
> 
> Interesting movement. After posting this shot, I noticed the date was off so I went to try to roll it back a couple days and found that the day moves forward 1 day for every HOUR you turn it back.


That one has a great look.

My father-in-law's family is from Delaware, and I have been on the search for a vintage Delaware watch as a gift for him. He lost his father and a beloved aunt in the past year, so I thought it would be nice to have as a "connection" to where he spent his formative years.


----------



## RandalW

I'll give this watch my standard test period, but if you are interested, I might be able to help you. I like the watch a lot, but I'd be even happier to have the watch where it will be truly appreciated. It's not perfect, but as you can see, it's in really great condition for its age.

Randal



matlobi said:


> That one has a great look.
> 
> My father-in-law's family is from Delaware, and I have been on the search for a vintage Delaware watch as a gift for him. He lost his father and a beloved aunt in the past year, so I thought it would be nice to have as a "connection" to where he spent his formative years.


----------



## ManOnTime

Something cheap and cheerful for me today.

A "Manson" with sub-seconds. Manson, as far as I can tell, was a house brand sold by Fingerhut in the 1960s. This one contains a single jewel Swiss movement, and is easily the loudest winding and ticking vintage I have, even over all the Timex in my collection!

The dial is in much better condition than the case, and in what the pics show. Subtle texture to the dial and sub-seconds and gold colored hands and applied hour markings. Not bad for such a cheapie.


----------



## cd1963

A Record cal. 204


----------



## Tomcat1960

RandalW said:


> Interesting movement. After posting this shot, I noticed the date was off so I went to try to roll it back a couple days and found that the day moves forward 1 day for every HOUR you turn it back.


Sounds like a Baumgartner (BFG) to me. A movement pick might help.

Best,
Andreas


----------



## arejay101

Angelus Day-Date


----------



## 1955mercury

I got this non-worker off ebay last week for $3.29.








When it arrived I found out it had a broken balance staff and the dial screws were missing along with the seconds hand but the case is in very nice condition. So after some searching I found another 10BT 17 jewel movement with a good balance and the other parts needed.















Combining the two I now have a good working 1953 Bulova Ambassador "F" for an investment of around $15.00. Now all it needs is a dial refinish and a crystal that doesn't look like it should glow in the dark.


----------



## Mirius

matlobi said:


> Something cheap and cheerful for me today.
> 
> A "Manson" with sub-seconds. Manson, as far as I can tell, was a house brand sold by Fingerhut in the 1960s. This one contains a single jewel Swiss movement, and is easily the loudest winding and ticking vintage I have, even over all the Timex in my collection!
> 
> The dial is in much better condition than the case, and in what the pics show. Subtle texture to the dial and sub-seconds and gold colored hands and applied hour markings. Not bad for such a cheapie.


From examination of a similar watch, the dial is moulded plastic and quite robust as a result.


----------



## fiskadoro

1969 Seiko "Rally"


----------



## laikrodukas

The crystal on that Bulova is the coolest thing!


----------



## watchdaddy1

gloomy wet day here



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## tinitini




----------



## Tomcat1960

cd1963 said:


> A Record cal. 204
> 
> View attachment 9530930


Wow - that one is *BEAUTIFUL! |>*

On occasion of Germany's National Holiday (and because I need some sunshine on my wrist on such a dull, grey morning) my one and only 'Glashütte':



























Glashütte Automatic 'Bison', cal. 75 'Spezimatic'

Have a nice day,

Andreas


----------



## bukhari6719

Tomcat1960 said:


> Wow - that one is *BEAUTIFUL! |>*
> 
> On occasion of Germany's National Holiday (and because I need some sunshine on my wrist on such a dull, grey morning) my one and only 'Glashütte':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glashütte Automatic 'Bison', cal. 75 'Spezimatic'
> 
> Have a nice day,
> 
> Andreas


Very Nice


----------



## Tomcat1960

bukhari6719 said:


> Very Nice


Thank you!

Best,
Andreas


----------



## KP-99

Today the Ernest Borel Diver with his nice movement:

























Best regards,
Peter


----------



## bubba48




----------



## cd1963

Tomcat1960 said:


> Wow - that one is *BEAUTIFUL! |>*


Thank you Andreas. It does look pretty sweet. Actually, the picture doesn't really do it justice. The dial face is much more silver than it looks. I'm glad you are enjoying it.

Charlie


----------



## fiskadoro

1972 Seiko Bell-Matic


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## ManOnTime

Circa 1942 Hamilton with the 17 jewel 980. Overall very fine condition, other than the crystal that has a couple of cracks and should be replaced.

I wish I knew the name of this model.


----------



## Liizio

Testing out this 40's Eterna I recently got.


----------



## theblotted

Another one with the Pacman...


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Early to mid-seventies Rado Breinzer.

PA030133 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA030138 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## James A

Giving the 70s digitals an airing this week.



Regards,


----------



## arejay101

Had a dinner function so I went with this 1890 Patek pocket watch. I guess I wasn't technically wearing it.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## jimdon5822

Feeling like some fall colors today. 1974 Timex with Orange accents purchased this weekend for $10 at a flea market. This is got to be one of the highest quality Timex's I've seen. I match this up with this kind of orange leather watchband I think it makes a nice combo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini




----------



## bubba48




----------



## typ73

Tressa from early 70s (?), just received from fellow WUS member.









What I've identified as an AS 1950 is beating away inside.


----------



## ManOnTime

Another 980 based Hamilton, but this time from 1946.


----------



## fiskadoro

Wittnauer Genève Automatic


----------



## cocotronic

Potens TV.

Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

Ok, I get the sense that this forum doesn't seem to favor this watch, but this is one of my favorites to wear. It's really comfortable and I love the look, even though there's so much wrong with it that it's barely in "collectible" condition. Model 105.012, from 1965 with the CB case variation (over-polished unfortunately, you can't see the distinctive facet on the lugs at all) and a replacement bezel that is nevertheless quite old and beautifully faded. I particularly like the yellowed lume and the patinated "borders" that are appearing around the edges of the subdials and the outer ring of the dial. They really define the topography of the dial.


----------



## James A

Hi badbackdan,

I think you'll find the Speedy is actually a forum favourite. Sure Omega have milked the model but it still remains a classic.I'd be more than happy to have one. Speaking of Omega - wearing this digital today.



Regards,


----------



## DaBaeker

matlobi said:


> Another 980 based Hamilton, but this time from 1946.
> 
> View attachment 9549882


That looks like a Morgan which I only know because it looks just like my grandfather's 18k cased Morgan with hooded lugs which where then drilled out, probably by my great uncle for whatever reason in the 60s. Nice dial


----------



## ManOnTime

DaBaeker said:


> That looks like a Morgan which I only know because it looks just like my grandfather's 18k cased Morgan with hooded lugs which where then drilled out, probably by my great uncle for whatever reason in the 60s. Nice dial


Thanks.

Pictures don't do this one justice. It really is flawless, and since it belonged to my grandfather-in-law, it's a piece I'm glad to own.


----------



## bubba48

Undecided today


----------



## peter-g

1940's Certina.

http://


----------



## esdy_11192

@bubba48: The one with the stars for markers.  Very flamboyant looking!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Stars for markers? Great idea!

Today I'm wearing a Rado Silver Star, and I hope for Henry Krinkle to drop by and being able to comment on my question:



























RADO 'Silver Star' Automatic, ref. 5360-1T, cal. ETA 2846

The movement ...










... has been replaced, apparently, as it doesn't fit the production time for the Silver Star model (mid-1970s to late 1980s). I believe mine is from the 1970s, as its case serial is seven digits long and starts with a '5'. (Later models have eight-digit serial numbers.)

The Silver Star ought to run with an ETA 2836 (or -1/-2, depending of build date), but there are too many 2846-equipped ones for me to believe that all are 'frankens.' On a German watch forum I read about the possibility that RADO themselves provided the 2846 as a replacement for damaged 2836s (even though I don't quite understand why given that the 2836-2 is still in production.)

I'd be glad if someone can shed some light on this situation ;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## bubba48

esdy_11192 said:


> @bubba48: The one with the stars for markers.  Very flamboyant looking!


Thanks ;-)


----------



## mellons




----------



## Watch That Sweep

Got this back recently so I'm giving it some well deserved wrist time.

Early sixties' diver by Hoga









Hoga seem to have been a sub-brand of ARSA.


----------



## fiskadoro

Citizen bullhead "Challenge Timer"


----------



## ManOnTime

My third and final vintage Hamilton. This one a K-375 from 1956.


----------



## jimdon5822

Bump goes the morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Tomcat1960 said:


> Stars for markers? Great idea!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a Rado Silver Star, and I hope for Henry Krinkle to drop by and being able to comment on my question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RADO 'Silver Star' Automatic, ref. 5360-1T, cal. ETA 2846
> 
> The movement ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... has been replaced, apparently, as it doesn't fit the production time for the Silver Star model (mid-1970s to late 1980s). I believe mine is from the 1970s, as its case serial is seven digits long and starts with a '5'. (Later models have eight-digit serial numbers.)
> 
> The Silver Star ought to run with an ETA 2836 (or -1/-2, depending of build date), but there are too many 2846-equipped ones for me to believe that all are 'frankens.' On a German watch forum I read about the possibility that RADO themselves provided the 2846 as a replacement for damaged 2836s (even though I don't quite understand why given that the 2836-2 is still in production.)
> 
> I'd be glad if someone can shed some light on this situation ;-)
> 
> Best regards
> Andreas


Interesting. & digit reference number. Is it like 5360-36T? If so, yours was destined for the Asian market, Thailand as far as we at the Rado forum have ascertained. It was not made by Rado's Asian factories though. If it were it would say Rado Watch rather than Swiss Made. It's a strange refenence number. Before the eight digit numbers Rado refenence numbers were five digits. This would technically be a four digit number with a variant code. I beklieve it to eb correct, though though. The movement- hmmm... I do not know of Rado ever using the 2846 and why they would replace a 2836 with an undecorated 2846 escapes me. The Silver Star was supposed to be up the ladder from the Voyager and the Companion. You are correct in your belief that it should have a 2836, a nicely decorated one with a pineapple rotor. I am somewhat skeptical of the movement, though I could be wrong. As an Asian market Rado, finding useful information from Rado is unlikely. It seems that head office did not always know what was happenign over in Hong Kong. I wish I could be more helpful Andreas, but I'm afraid that is all I can tell you.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Thank you very much, Henry! On the back lid it reads "5360-1T", and the day-of-week-wheel is in English and Spanish (which would fit the Philippines, wouldn't it?) I've read somewhere that RADO used eight-digit serial numbers, and "there are fakes with thirteen digit numbers". Mine falls in neither category as it is seven digits long 

I like the watch and I wouldn't bin it if it was 'frankened'. It's just that I want to establish whether there might be 'extenuating circumstances'. As I wrote above, there are quite many Silver Stars with that 2846 movement. Ah and, by the way, I didn't buy mine from the Philippines, but I got it from a collector at Cologne, Germany. (Oh well, maybe he brought it with him from a trip to the Philippines, but this is something I'll never find out. He told me he had had the watch for quite a while.)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Henry Krinkle

The eight digit numbers started around 1973...ish. The first three digits in this configuration is Rado's movement code. Before that they were five digit codes. Modern Rados technically have thirteen digits,like so-01.114.0391.3.010. The first two are irrelevant, the next three are the movement code (114 is an ETA 955.421 quartz movement), the four after that are the watch model (0390 is a 35 mm Diastar quartz case with a flat sapphire crystal), then the case material (3 means tungsten carbide and on watches from the 80s and 90s any scratchproof material) and the last three digits tell which dial was used (on this watch 010 is metallic silver with polished pillar markers)


----------



## Henry Krinkle

The eight digit numbers started around 1973...ish. The first three digits in this configuration is Rado's movement code. Before that they were five digit codes. Modern Rados technically have thirteen digits, like so-01.114.0391.3.010. The first two are irrelevant, the next three are the movement code (114 is an ETA 955.421 quartz movement), the four after that are the watch model (0390 is a 35 mm Diastar quartz case with a flat sapphire crystal), then the case material (3 means tungsten carbide and on watches from the 80s and 90s any scratchproof material) and the last three digits tell which dial was used (on this watch 010 is metallic silver with polished pillar markers).


If you have a Spanish day wheel, the Phillipines is a good bet. One does see a lot of them coming from there.


----------



## arejay101

Red 1680


----------



## James A

Goldtone Teletime










Regards,


----------



## ddrake

LeCoultre 476 2 bumper today.

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## dspt

package received today, but I already swapped the original beaten up mesh band to this. Not sure if I should attempt cleaning the dial a bit


----------



## theblotted

Why not...


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## primabaleron




----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Molliedooker

2461 finally serviced and fixed .


----------



## MDT IT

;-)


----------



## bubba48




----------



## jovani




----------



## ManOnTime

No Hamilton for me today, but instead this one-piece case, all aluminum Timex 100 from 1959.

It is easily the lightest watch I own, coming in at not much more than 1oz. It is probably my favorite of the vintage Timex watches I own.


----------



## typ73

Tressa "Laser Beam" again today


----------



## dspt

some time-traveling coffee-break on planet Earth (once again have no idea how to quick-set the date, this one has ESA 9154 electronic movement I'm not familiar with)


----------



## fiskadoro

Seiko 6139-6005 "Blue Pogue"


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith chronograph ca. 1970


----------



## ddrake

Rolex 1570 today.








Regards,
Daniel


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Matlobi: very nice, that TIMEX! 1 ounce - whew! Is everything made of aluminum, or just its shell?

I've been wearing one too, today:



























Timex Electric Dynabeat, cal. M254

However, that one is electric. Fairly precise for such an old watch: it gained some 30 minutes over the last seven months - that's some 8 1/2 seconds a day.

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## JOSE G

Latest arrival still trying to figure out what I have here.
Bought it for the bracelet. 
So I put a black alligator strap and I think it looks quite elegant. 

































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SdSl

dspt said:


> some time-traveling coffee-break on planet Earth (once again have no idea how to quick-set the date, this one has ESA 9154 electronic movement I'm not familiar with)


Ah, love those marstrons. I was gonna buy the white dial model, hesitated a little and it was gone 

Wearing this bellmatic today:


----------



## ManOnTime

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Matlobi: very nice, that TIMEX! 1 ounce - whew! Is everything made of aluminum, or just its shell?


Enirely aluminum. Being a one-piece case, it's a front loader and I haven't had it apart to check the movement, but it should be the standard M24. Not fancy by any means, but robust and gets the job done.

I just weighed the watch, and it comes in at a hefty 0.82oz (23.25g), and that includes the strap!



Tomcat1960 said:


> I've been wearing one too, today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timex Electric Dynabeat, cal. M254
> 
> However, that one is electric. Fairly precise for such an old watch: it gained some 30 minutes over the last seven months - that's some 8 1/2 seconds a day.
> 
> Best regards
> Andreas


Nice Electric!

I have a couple, along with electronic/electrics by other brands. Love 'em. Such an interesting period in watchmaking.


----------



## James A

Steel Teletime rounds off a week of 70's digital's. Enjoy the weekend everyone.



Regards,


----------



## watchdaddy1

Zodiac 7721





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## theblotted

1971 Zenith A386 today...


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## cocotronic

Today Camy...










Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ bukhari6719: that ORIS is lovely! Can you tell us something about it?

For me, it's Timex again today. All-mechanic, though:



























Timex Automatic 'Italic', ref. 37719 10979, cal. M109

The dial with its italic numerals is certainly not by accident reminscent of some Omega Genève dials of the same time:










I got the watch with a lot of other junkers I had bought for spares. I sent them off to my master watchmaker who managed to get three running watches out of the pile of junk metal on her workbench, in addition to my 'Volvo'-Timex. |>

And once more I'm vastly impressed by the dial's ability to stand the test of time. In my opinion there are few watch companies with better dial quality than Timex.

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## bubba48

fiskadoro said:


> Seiko 6139-6005 "Blue Pogue"
> 
> View attachment 9567714


Hi brother ;-)


----------



## jovani




----------



## JOSE G

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 9573282


Wow that is awesome.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ddrake

Memodate today.








Regards,
Daniel


----------



## dspt

SdSl said:


> Ah, love those marstrons. I was gonna buy the white dial model, hesitated a little and it was gone


This grey dial is very funky in person. It's reflective, and combined with faceted crystal plays nicely in the light.

I took this one with the same movement from the watchmaker today. This makes 3 days in a row of wearing something with -*tron* in the name. And I have some more to continue, this is funny : )

















in a very good shape, and on original strap. unfortunately, one of the minute markers is missing.


----------



## corn18

1966 Connie. Just got it 10 minutes ago. Looks tiny compared to my 45mm monsters, but it's in great original shape. I'm now a vintage watch owner!


----------



## marks55

Seamaster swap meet find, many years ago. The lady I bought this from had a big box full of watches. I happened to walk by

just as she was asking her friend, "I wonder if anyone wants these old watches?" I picked up this one and several others and asked

"How much are these?" She tells me she wants $10. for the big ones and $5 for the small ones.

This was one of the big ones, I bought quite a few others, both big and small. I spent about $175. that day; my wife, who doesn't really 

understand watches and collectibles thought I was nuts. I forget the caliber, but it's the one where you pull out the crown and

push it back in for the quick date change.


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## Navy Sailor

Now that is a gorgeous photo. ^


----------



## fiskadoro

1975 Lip Galaxie by Rudi Meyer


----------



## KP-99

Jenny regatta chronograph with seales pushers:









Have a nice day,
Peter


----------



## anzac1957

Modern day homage to the Seagull 1963 Chinese Air Force Chronograph..





Cheers


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today with _Seiko_ LM,giving diver's addiction a break...


----------



## Molliedooker

Now if I can find a Pacific ,Indian ,Southern oh the list is endless


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## slopingsteve

This is a self-assembled Schmolex from 1920/1925/1938.
The 1920 case was from a boot sale but it had a rusted relic inside."BOB'S" had been scratched into the inside of the case sometime in the last 96 years.
The 1925 movement, sent from Australia, which fitted almost perfectly.
The face from an old 1938 Cortebert pocket watch because the distance between the sub-seconds and the hour/minutes was exactly right.
The crystal from a girls digital watch I got in a job lot auction from a charity shop.
It is eye-catching, comfortable and reliable and as close as I am going to come to a vintage Rolex half Hunter.
But to be honest, it is close enough for me.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Marks55: that Omega De Ville is an absolute stunner! Stuff like that never happens to me ... I wonder why? ;-)

* * *​
New to the collection:



























Roamer 'Rotodate 44' Automatic, cal. MST 437

The MST 437 calibre was Roamer's first in-house automatic with date display. It superseded the Felsa-4002-based cal. MST 441 and boasts, indeed, with 44 functional jewels - 7 of them made up the rotor ball bearing and 10 secured the friction-less working of Roamer's patented freewheeling direction changer for the winding mechanism. At the same time the movement was only 5,35 mm thick and allowed, together with Roamer's patented container case ...



















... very thin watches:










The movement is very precise. However, the rubies in both the rotor bearing and the freewheeling winding mechanism were prone to cracking under sudden shocks and were replaced, after a while, in the succeeding MST 471 calibre. The 471 is therefore to be found in 44-, 28- and 17-jewel versions.

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## jovani




----------



## mkws

marks55 said:


> I forget the caliber, but it's the one where you pull out the crown and push it back in for the quick date change.


Depending on the jewel count, calibre 563 (17 jewels) or 565 (24 jewels).


----------



## kazrich

Super Compressor today and wearing a 1957 early Brevet 314962 EPSA cased Enicar Sherpa sports watch .


----------



## 1955mercury

Wearing a one-jewel wonder by Bradley today. It's got everything going for it. It's cheap, tells time and glows in the dark.

















It's the perfect watch to wear during this hurricane here.


----------



## mkws

An almost science fiction design from the 1970s, to make this most uninteresting, rainy Saturday a wee bit more enjoyable:















1972 Atlantic Silverstreak, powered by an ETA 2788.

And an original Atlantic advert for the watch (albeit in a different dial version):


----------



## KasperDK

If there was a love button that Atlantic deserved it lol.

My Alpina, think it's due a service though.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## JOSE G

1955mercury said:


> Wearing a one-jewel wonder by Bradley today. It's got everything going for it. It's cheap, tells time and glows in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 9585490
> 
> 
> View attachment 9585498
> 
> 
> It's the perfect watch to wear during this hurricane here.


I see you are in South Carolina.
Hope you and your family are safe.
We were spared in South Florida.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted

AOPA Navitimer 806&#8230; Venus 178 mvmt.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tradition Chronograph Stellaris 7723. Valjoux 7730. Both case & serial #'s present.

My buddy found this in a 2nd hand store for 19.99 USD.....Now it's all mine
Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## busmatt

At one time, this was my only watch









And it's so pretty, I can tell why

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

1970 Bulova-Accutron Devil Diver


----------



## tinitini

Oris pointer date


----------



## busmatt

c:1940










Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve

I am so lucky to live near a good Sunday boot sale.
Early-ish, with a forecast of rain and clouds all morning, it turns out that there is not a cloud to be seen and there are thousands of folk who are taking the same chance to see if they can grab something interesting. I thought this was interesting so I happily paid the man 50p - it didn't seem worth haggling.
This Pulsar Spoon has a mirrored display so the digits are silver as shown in the second photo. 
The calendar runs from 1997 so I would posit that it was made around then.
If I had gone to the Star Trek convention in Brum this week I think I would have worn this, although I didn't actually own it at the time so I would have had to do one of those slingshot things around the sun to go forward in time and then back again......probably.







The first pic I took had the mirrored digits reflecting the black fleece top I was wearing giving the impression of a standard display...oo-er!


----------



## cocotronic

Have a nice sunday, friends. Today, Seiko Diashock.










Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

Lanco 7733


----------



## Tomcat1960

New to the collection #2:









Mount Royal 'Superautomatic', cal. ETA 2452

The prominent circumferential and structured bezel is reminiscent of Gerald Genta's design of UG's 'Polerouter'. In combination with the hidden crown and the equally flamboyant lugs the watch shows an unusual degree of splendor for the 1960s:










I guess it was meant for 'special occasions' only, which explains its overall very good shape. The 20-mikron gilding, in particular, is completely intact, with no rubbing through at the edges.

Its inner values are nice as well: a rare, red-gilt 30-jewel ETA 2452 is adjusted in three positions, which makes this watch stand out from all those other watch producers who used this otherwise pretty common movement.









_Image courtesy of W. Thuy, Bremen, Germany_

On the wrist it looks ... oh, look yourself:



















'Mount Royal' was a brand of Montres Choisi SA of Biennes, Switzerland, and was registered there on April 17, 1962. (Apparently, the brand was bought by some Chinese at the end of the 1980s, who have marketed quartz-driven pocket- and pennant watches (and a few wristwatches, too) under that trade mark since then.)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## jovani




----------



## 1955mercury

I'm wearing what ever this is today. It says Gruen on the dial. It runs but there may be something wrong with it or I don't know what I'm doing because I can't set the date. I don't feel but one click when I pull out the winding stem.









The movement doesn't have Gruen on it any where. All I see is 21 jewels on the rotor and "INT" in a wavy looking box symbol and 7522/3 under the balance wheel. I searched Dr. Ranftt's site and if I did it right he lists this movement as a Durowe 7522/3 (INT) made in the 1970's. 








Maybe it's been genetically altered or something.


----------



## Dan S

1955mercury said:


> I'm wearing what ever this is today. It says Gruen on the dial. It runs but there may be something wrong with it or I don't know what I'm doing because I can't set the date. I don't feel but one click when I pull out the winding stem.


I don't know much about Gruen so I'm sorry if this is a dumb comment, but many vintage watches don't have quick-set date functions. You need to advance the time by 24 hours to move the date forward by one day. Rolexes from the 1970s are this way.


----------



## primabaleron

Lost in the galaxy


----------



## fiskadoro

Seiko 6139-6000


----------



## LeCorb

Airin (Dodane) Military Diver & Breil Manta 100 BARS for today


----------



## dspt

Shying away from the rain








I own a similar Spoon, slopingsteve. But the calendar runs from 1996, so I guess mine is a bit earlier production run








That's some really nice Mount Royal, Tomcat1960!


----------



## ManOnTime

21 jewel Timex from 1966.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## James A

A little out of focus Felco



Regards,


----------



## Liizio

A late night shot of a Zenith 2532. Slightly out of focus, a bit like the guy wearing it.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## bubba48




----------



## bukhari6719

beautiful IWC


----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## Tomcat1960

I'm wearing the somewhat 'rocked' LANCO Chronograph:









LANCO Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7733

For more on this one, look here.

Best
Andreas


----------



## Falco 67




----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## typ73




----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## fiskadoro

Le Jour Meangraf today.


----------



## Dan S

Airman day.


----------



## ManOnTime

1968 Accutron 214.


----------



## arejay101

Universal Geneve Compur









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charon

Favre-Leuba Sea Chief
with Favre-Leuba 253


----------



## QuartzCrisis

Today I'm trying new strap with my 1937 Art Deco Elgin. It's vintage JB Champion crocodile calf, but it's not period correct for my watch. Do you think this vintage strap looks better or period correct bracelet looks better?


----------



## Charon

I think it looks better on the crocodile. Nice watch.


----------



## 1955mercury

I vote bracelet because it looks more period correct for the watch.


----------



## ManOnTime

1957.


----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## bubba48




----------



## Tomcat1960

Ole SEIKO:



























Seiko 'World Time' Automatic, ref.6117-6400, cal. 6117B

Best
Andreas


----------



## busmatt

I'm not too sure that this qualifies as vintage but it's my latest eBay find and it's ace for under a tenner









HMT Quartz diver, 60 click uni-directional bezel and screw down crown 

I'm a happy bunny










Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

bubba48 said:


>


Beautiful! What's that '2' in the dial aperture beneath the '12'? Power reserve?

@ busmatt: doesn't matter! It's an interesting looking watch. The brand is 'HMT', right? From India?

Best 
Andreas


----------



## fiskadoro

Funky '70s Wittnauer Automatic


----------



## bubba48

Tomcat1960 said:


> Beautiful! What's that '2' in the dial aperture beneath the '12'? Power reserve?
> 
> Andreas


2 is for February. The left crown sets the month and the date, while the pointer indicates the day of the week.


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ bubba48: so you show us February 30th? 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

My oldest. 1907.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## slopingsteve

The second watch I bought in the throes of this passion. Learning by paying too much for knackered watches, of which this was one. The rotor on the autowind was so loose that whilst tinkering the other day I accidentally pressed it onto the balance, which immediately gave up the ghost. It has an AS1908 which shares a lot of parts with a lot of AS movements. An indestructable, or so I thought, Imado which I had got at a boot sale about a year ago, had recently also ground to a halt, and fortunately shares the balance and the auto wind mechanism, so I transplanted them. The Imado is still dead but my lovely gold-plated Rotary GT Monza is now working better than it ever has whilst in my possession so, you could say, every cloud has a gold-plated lining; you could say it was worth the Siffert.


----------



## bubba48

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ bubba48: so you show us February 30th?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Yea, the famous bis-bissextile february :-d


----------



## Tomcat1960

Fav watch #1 changed for winter:



























Precimax 'Aquamax Safety' Automatic Diver, ref. 8891, cal. ETA 2782, EPSA 'Super Compressor' case

;-)

Best
Andreas


----------



## bukhari6719

nice


----------



## sempervivens

Integrated automatic with auxiliary hand winding, day date with quickset, hack seconds: quite advanced for its time, this Seiko 5606.


----------



## primabaleron

7101


----------



## typ73




----------



## fiskadoro

Doxa hi-beat automatic


----------



## watchdaddy1

After 6mo she's back FINALLY



The culprit of my woes was a missing mvmnt spacer ring. Found & installed...Woooohooo


----------



## Dan S

Good day for a Pepsi.


----------



## theblotted

Small Portuguese...


----------



## Chascomm

Wearing my grandfather's old watch










but contemplating switching to this one


----------



## Liizio

I'm not sure this even is vintage, TBH. Can't be far fom it, though.


----------



## jackruff

badbackdan said:


> Ok, I get the sense that this forum doesn't seem to favor this watch, but this is one of my favorites to wear. It's really comfortable and I love the look, even though there's so much wrong with it that it's barely in "collectible" condition. Model 105.012, from 1965 with the CB case variation (over-polished unfortunately, you can't see the distinctive facet on the lugs at all) and a replacement bezel that is nevertheless quite old and beautifully faded. I particularly like the yellowed lume and the patinated "borders" that are appearing around the edges of the subdials and the outer ring of the dial. They really define the topography of the dial.
> 
> View attachment 9551546


Great Watch....It will always fair better on this forum than a Rolex...


----------



## bubba48




----------



## fiskadoro

Dugena Submersible gearing up for Halloween.


----------



## demonfinder

just arrived yesterday and I`m really pleased with it.
My only chrono (so far ) and after it`s first 24hrs keeping time to within 6 secs a day.



















Roamer beating with a Valjoux 22 ..I`m now getting used to following the sub dial for the running seconds.. Being new to these machines I thought the big seconds hand was broken at first !








All I need now is a racehorse ,fast car or speedboat to time .


----------



## ManOnTime

No idea of the year, im guessing early '60s, but it's a favorite and houses an ETA 2451. Case back and rotor are signed 'Pronto Watch Company'.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## slopingsteve

Demonfinder ,I know this sounds obvious but I didn't realise until someone mentioned it: It's a good idea to let it run down with the stopwatch engaged on a fairly regular (once a week) basis to keep all the bits and bobs inside exercised and keep the lubricants evenly distributed,
especially with such a beautiful timepiece.


----------



## Tomcat1960

demonfinder said:


> All I need now is a racehorse ,fast car or speedboat to time .


Actually, what you need is a big gun or a nice thunderstorm brewing nearby so you can time their distance ;-) I see your nice Roamer chrono sports a Telemeter, not a Tachymeter scale ;-)

Best
Andreas

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## njones1992

Vintage Nivada Watch.


----------



## demonfinder

Thanks for the tips @slopingsteve and Tomcat.
I`ll make a mental note to let it wind down once a week.

I wondered what that scale was called... I realised it wasn`t a Tachymeter though after watching a youtube vid.
Now I know it`s a Telemeter i`ll have to work out how to use it :0)


----------



## slopingsteve

Strictly speaking I am only wearing this watch to gain entry to this forum, probably for 5 minutes at most. It belongs to my son who used to work in a jeweller's shop and was given it as a present for good works. The retail price is just into four figures but the mark-up on retail is steep, however it is still a very classy bit of timekeeper. The pushers had stopped working and the hands were consequently all over the place so, in a moment of madness, I said that I would try to fix it. Turns out that the only problem was a flat battery and dust/hair/skin/curry sauce that had built up under the pushers. Nerve-wracking and exacting work to remove the circlips holding the pushers in; easy enough to replace once over that initial hurdle and then easy to re-calibrate thanks to YouTube instructions. I am feeling very pleased with myself safe in the knowledge that I haven't b*****ksed up a very cool watch and given my son a reason to hate me forever.


----------



## njones1992

1950's Russian Pobeda Watch


----------



## theblotted

Suit up...


----------



## dspt




----------



## James A

GS Friday



Regards,


----------



## Chascomm

Wearing this one again today










but I will probably switch to this thin automatic Sekonda by Poljot later


----------



## RedEyedCrow

Blumus RF something. Quite an unsual watch. Especially at school.

There's a hole in the world like whole black pit.


----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## bukhari6719

my favorite watch


----------



## MDT IT

Hi , today Bulova Accutron Anniversary '75


----------



## fiskadoro

Le Jour Flygraf Chronograph (Valjoux 7736)


----------



## primabaleron

Power Reserve


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted

Happy Friday folks!


----------



## ddrake

LeCoultre bumper 476 2








Regards,
Daniel


----------



## bubba48




----------



## parrotandpitbull

HMT Pilot.... limited edition of 500, made for WUS members a few years ago. On the subject of rare that has been discussed in at least one thread. This may actually qualify.
Though not particularly valuable. One note:It keeps almost perfect time (I have no other way of checking other than the online atomic clock and it seems to be off by a few seconds per week )and I am sad to find they have stopped manufacturing watches.


----------



## MDT IT

I regret but also Angelina loves my Spaceview...;-)


----------



## Chascomm

This Smiths Empire has been on my wrist a lot lately:


----------



## Liizio




----------



## Tomcat1960

Today is a field day in the garden ;-). The ideal turf for one of my working class heroes:




































Concerta 'Automatic', cal. Baumgartner (BFG) 158 31/7 CLDD 

In case you wanna read (again) about it: klick

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Border-Reiver

Today: BULOVA 1954 (L4) Selfwinding, movement 10BOAC, 23 jewels – with a special touch… 

When trying to remove the crown and stem of this watch in order to get the movement out and clean the case, I’ve thought at first that I had overturned the screw again. This means hands off, dial off and connecting the setting lever and the setting lever screw again.

After having removed the dial I saw that things were much worse. I did not overturn the screw, but it broke. It seems, that someone had used the wrong screw which sat too tight in the inner thread of the setting lever.

Trying to fix that comes under the category ‘mission impossible’. Part of the screw stuck tightly in the inner thread of the setting lever, the thread certainly messed up and the screw itself unusable.

Bulova? Well, it didn’t take me long to contact our forum friend 1955Mercury. He not only gave me the Bulova part numbers of the setting lever and the setting lever screw in the 10BOAC, but also a variety of Bulova movements which have identical parts inside.

This enabled me to look for an entire movement rather than for the individual parts. I soon found a 11AC movement. It is a handwind, but the parts needed are identical. It came from eBay at around 1 British Pound plus shipment.

The rest was routine work. Too bad for the 11AC, which was in a very good condition and running well. So, If parts are needed, I have an excellent 11AC movement, ex setting lever and setting lever screw…


----------



## slopingsteve

She's stuck to my wrist....yes, it's a she. She winks at me, purrs, smiles. She whispers, "Finally, after all those months stuck in that drawer, struggling to beat for a few seconds per year, and you just left me there when there was all this going on outside!"
"I was learning how to save you!" I whisper back, in case anyone is looking.
"Well, OK, I accept your apology." 
Having saved her she is, at the moment, more attractive than all my other watches and seems to know it, but she is no chore to wear and has not lost a whole minute in the last four days. It was not the most complicated operation I have ever performed but the timing was serendipitous, with the donor watch being a good watch but having cost very little, and with me rooting around in my watch draw, just at that moment, and finding her face down in the back corner. Guilt, realisation and then hope flitted through my brain as I picked her up and turned her over into the light. I remember she woke with a small clonk, as the knackered old rotor shuddered part way round a circuit, looked at me and said,
"It's about time......!


----------



## busmatt

Warning, non vintage content

I've been wearing this almost constantly for the past few weeks, it's nothing special but for the price you really can't get a more versatile, easy to read and accurate little watch









And it's dial is reminiscent of the old railroad dials

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv

A beautiful vintage Casio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocotronic

Today this Kroy... I didn't know this brand, from the 60's? 
Have a nice saturday!










Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bukhari6719

nice watch


----------



## watchdaddy1

theblotted said:


> Happy Friday folks!
> 
> View attachment 9640410


whoa

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tradition Stellaris made by Heuer 
all #'s present serial & case # between the lugs.



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Liizio

1940's-ish Alpina cal. 592 for me today.


----------



## w4kz

Enjoying sunday with my fam 😚


----------



## KP-99

Yema Flygraf with Valjoux 7736









Regards,
Peter


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today the oldest watch in my collection keeps company:



























Unbekannte Handaufzugsuhr (ca. 1920), cal. A. Michel 280

More about the watch can be found here: click

Best regards,

Andreas


----------



## bukhari6719

wow


----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## bukhari6719

i have same watch like it


----------



## bubba48




----------



## GUTuna




----------



## RandalW

New arrival. Love these old Accutrons!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101




----------



## James A

Harwood out and about



Regards,


----------



## ManOnTime

They call me Bond, James "MI6-Is-Facing-Severe-Budget-Cuts-So-I-Had-To-Get-This-Instead" Bond.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Chascomm

It is becoming a habit with me to spend part of the day with a wristwatch and part of it with a pocket watch. Today it is an Allwyn automatic and a Meihualu pocket watch


----------



## RedEyedCrow

USSR Slava, great condition. However date isn't working. Looking forward to fix it.

There's a hole in the world like whole black pit.


----------



## esdy_11192

Today I got something more classy on my wrist. 

Junghans electronic, ATO-CHRON (should be from 1967-68). Inside is the first version of their electromechanical movement Junghans 600.00 (it should be more rare than the others). 
The crown is nicely put between 4 and 5 o'clock in this gold plated case.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## fiskadoro

Mirvaine Automatique skin diver


----------



## ManOnTime

Wearing, just not on my wrist.

Circa 1927 Elgin model 3. The dial is pretty faded, but it's a strong runner.

The case is in very good condition also, and is marked "Warranted 14k To Assay" and "B.W.C.CO" in a dog bone shaped logo. I'm not too knowledgeable on pocket watch cases, can anyone tell me anything about it?


----------



## 1955mercury

bubba48 said:


>


What's the date of your Bulova Bubba48?


----------



## guy0783

Picked up last week from a box of parts watches, I serviced it Saturday and this old Hamilton is at its first day back at work in decades!


----------



## theblotted

Longines Majetek Vojenské Správy...


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Today was time for the blue _Vulcain

_


----------



## Dan S

theblotted said:


> Longines Majetek Vojenské Správy...
> 
> View attachment 9669618


This is on my wish list. Very nice example.


----------



## 1955mercury

For your daily laugh. I don't know what I was thinking at the time but I paid $2 for this at a yard sale Saturday. It wasn't working and I didn't see "Hong Kong" on the dial. I just saw that it had a Speidel band made in the USA on it so I figured it had a little age to it. The crystal was so scratched up I could barely see the dial. I sanded away at least a 3rd of it this morning. When I opened it up this morning I found it had a one jewel wonder pin lever movement in it and somebody had found the "go faster" lever and pushed it to "get-er-done". This had severely distorted the hairspring. So I took the balance assembly out and corrected that as best I could, oiled the balance jewel and the pin lever pivot holes and it runs again and maybe now is worth $1. But I had fun getting the second hand to go round and round again.


----------



## jimdon5822

Hamilton Pan-Europ. Cool tones and interesting case.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Another wrist and pocket combo for me today.

I started with a 1970s Beijing SZB-1C Shuangling 40 jewel automatic. After setting the time I gave it two gentle shakes to get started and strapped it on...










..after a couple of hours I put it down and picked up a pocket watch; a Molnija "Order of the Great Fatherland War", made about 14 years ago and purchased new...


















I'll strap on the wristwatch in an hour or so, and hopefully it will still be running. Auto-winding; it's like magic, isn't it?


----------



## MDT IT

Today "Alien Technology of the past" (if we think of when is designed..)
























Best regard ;-)


----------



## bubba48

1955mercury said:


> What's the date of your Bulova Bubba48?


L9=1959


----------



## Verdi

Greetings from L'Ermitage. 
Rubens and IWC cal 89. 
2 classics


----------



## Tomcat1960

More sunshine on my wrist:



























Mondia 'Top Second' Automatic, ref. 97-1102-20, cal. AS 1913

More on this watch and why it means a little more to me: click

Best,
Andreas


----------



## Thinkfloyd

Date wheel is stuck on this guy, but it's still right once a month. Going for service as soon as I can find someone who won't charge me €300 for the pleasure...


----------



## pilotswatch

Omega pocket watch transition


----------



## fiskadoro

Seiko 7006-6039 from May 1973


----------



## Control187

Recently arrived Clebar.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

Zodiac-Chron Hermetic ... goofiest watch name in my collection. Valjoux 72 inside.


----------



## thoth

I know...redial....and it could be a fantasy name that would have been better being not there but I still like the watch  Cylindre escapement. 800 silver. Swiss and German hallmarks.


----------



## mkws

thoth said:


> I know...redial....and it could be a fantasy name that would have been better being not there but I still like the watch  Cylindre escapement. 800 silver. Swiss and German hallmarks.
> 
> View attachment 9677978


Good to see you posting in F11 again! J.W. Benson is not a fantasy name, they were a known retailer- especially of Longines, IIRC. Only I think the name of a London retailer doesn't necessarily belong on a watch that hasn't got British hallmarks...
It is a redial alright, but most likely an old one, and it's not half bad.


----------



## theblotted

badbackdan said:


> This is on my wish list. Very nice example.


Thank you Dan!

Yes it's very special when you find the right one, with clean dial, nice lume, and sharp case =)


----------



## theblotted

Something different...


----------



## thoth

Yep....the JW Benson for this watch is fantasy lol But on an interesting note I have the movement apart right now for cleaning and the only mark is ETA. I believe it to be a 4 jewel ETA 355.

Edit- Added pics  Oh and the small winding wheel is for show...it does nothing but follow the large one. Technically you can remove it and there is no change in function in the watch. All for show?


----------



## James A

Allproof today.



Regards,


----------



## Dan S

theblotted said:


> Thank you Dan!
> 
> Yes it's very special when you find the right one, with clean dial, nice lume, and sharp case =)


Regarding the Longines Majetek, it's not easy to find a good one; I've been looking pretty consistently for a couple of years now. Thrill of the hunt, and all that.


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Sdasurrey

Working Eberhard chronograph lunch in Singapore - note the 'working lunch glass of Chardonnay' !!! Cheers from long lost SDA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedEyedCrow

There's a hole in the world like whole black pit.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## bubba48




----------



## Tomcat1960

Aaargh ... all those moon phase watches are starting to drive me crazy (must get one of these must get one of these must get one of these must get one of these must ...)

Instead, this side of the screen, it's just another bling-bling-thing. It still has several points going for it, the most important one being that it's pure 'bling'  and captures what little sunlight we've got here today:




























Loreena 'Automatic', ref. 81-3090, cal. ETA 2878

Another interesting aspect is its provenance: 'Loreena' is a brand registered on November 11, 1980, for Syrian jeweller/watchmaker Wizar Abdul-Ghani Al-Shammary from Damaskus. Its Arab descent is not only given away by its calendar which offers English and Arab for the day-of-week display, but also by the dial's layout. Understatement is certainly not for the man wearing this watch ;-)

Last, not least, according to the engravings on the watch's back, its case is all stainless steel underneath the 20 micron gilding:










All of this speaks of a quality watch, at least on eye level with the likes of Tressa, Rado and Westend Watches, who all marketed their watches in the Middle East. Proud Syrians now had a choice to wear a Syrian watch instead ;-)

Best
Andreas


----------



## KP-99

Roamer Stingray Chronograph with genuine Gay Freres bracelet

















Regards,
Peter


----------



## Tomcat1960

KP-99 said:


> Roamer Stingray Chronograph with genuine Gay Freres bracelet
> 
> View attachment 9685674


... and splendidly fitting the time of the year! Great watch, great photography!

Best
Andreas


----------



## fiskadoro

Hump day funkiness with the Elvia Chronograph


----------



## Dan S

WARNING, NOT A VINTAGE WATCH. However, I searched long and hard to find a complete and correct bullet (Rouleaux) bracelet for this watch, and it's eccentric enough that I thought some of you might appreciate it.


----------



## 1955mercury

1943 Bulova today. Closest ad I could find to this one is the 1943 Bulova Clipper but it's only a match for the case. So I don't know for sure which model it is. It has a 17 jewel 10BE movement with a double stamped date code of "X" and a "O" for 1943 and 1944.


----------



## theblotted

badbackdan said:


> Regarding the Longines Majetek, it's not easy to find a good one; I've been looking pretty consistently for a couple of years now. Thrill of the hunt, and all that.


Agreed. I jumped on pretty early so was able to pick the better one; but definitely took a little time though.

When you do find that one, it's oh so rewarding&#8230; Best of luck.


----------



## theblotted

badbackdan said:


> Regarding the Longines Majetek, it's not easy to find a good one; I've been looking pretty consistently for a couple of years now. Thrill of the hunt, and all that.


Agreed. I jumped on pretty early so was able to pick the better one; but definitely took a little time though.

When you do find that one, it's oh so rewarding&#8230; Best of luck.


----------



## thoth

1950's Credos Lugran with a Peseux 330 17j no import code - Total thickness 6mm


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Charon

1950 Eterna-matic 
with Eterna 1248T


----------



## bukhari6719

nice


----------



## bukhari6719

good watch


----------



## bukhari6719

love it


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## KasperDK

Been a while since I wore this, it's such a nice little watch - considering finding a leather band for it, it's on a sorta generic metal band at the moment. It's from either 62 or 72, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## v8chrono

KasperDK said:


> It's from either 62 or 72, I'm not quite sure.


If it a 6602-8040 then it's 1960s, if it's a 7006-8040 then it's likely to be 1970s


----------



## KasperDK

v8chrono said:


> If it a 6602-8040 then it's 1960s, if it's a 7006-8040 then it's likely to be 1970s


Movement/Case code is 66-8050 - I think it looks more 60's, but i just thought I read somewhere that they had 7 digits in the serial before 68, and this only has 6 (cannot remember where i read it.


----------



## bubba48

Tissot Jubileum - 1853/1953


----------



## Mezzly

GP for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Wittnauer Electro-Chron


----------



## esdy_11192

@bubba48:

My all steel Tissot Seastar Automatic, ref. 61036-1, from '58 says hello!










Inside is a nice looking Tissot 28.5R-21










edit: The bracelet is a recent acquisition from a local flea market. A 60's German Fischer Glissando mesh bracelet.


----------



## theblotted

"Fast" engines&#8230; El Primero vs Audi


----------



## thoth

Just got this one yesterday. Vostok Amphibian Anti-magnetic (English) - I just repainted the red on the bezel this morning. The dot at 12 was gone and the red was chipped as usual. Good old Testors 1150 flat red.


----------



## LeCorb

6105-8119 Willard


----------



## James A

Still with the Allproof.



Have a good weekend folks.

Regards,


----------



## James A

fiskadoro said:


> Wittnauer Electro-Chron
> 
> View attachment 9693586


Hi fiskadoro,

Love the look of this watch. I sure you know about one of these being sold at a charity auction for $10,000 .










1962 Wittnauer Watch, Owned by Major League Baseball Star, Sells for $10,000 | ATimelyPerspective

Regards,


----------



## Charon




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Liizio

Lovely Seikos, guys!

Just received this Buren Grand Prix. Second watch in a row I purchased as broken and arrived working fine!










Movement, cal. 1000, needs a cleaning.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Since yesterday ...










... I've been wearing the _psychedelic_ Richard Automatic:



























Richard Automatic ref. 1100HV/2769 cal. ETA 2783 VD ('Vertical Date')


Best regards
Andreas


----------



## fiskadoro

I did indeed hear about that, James A. Fortunately, mine cost a heck of a lot less, and is wonderfully un-adorned!



James A said:


> Hi fiskadoro,
> 
> Love the look of this watch. I sure you know about one of these being sold at a charity auction for $10,000 .
> 
> 1962 Wittnauer Watch, Owned by Major League Baseball Star, Sells for $10,000 | ATimelyPerspective
> 
> Regards,


----------



## fiskadoro

Technos Valjoux 7733 Chronograph


----------



## Dan S

Datejust 16000. Terrible photos on eBay, and the fact that it was mislabeled as the wrong model, scared the other bidders away. But I was pretty sure I knew what I was getting.


----------



## Border-Reiver

*Giving honor to the occasion of the 211th anniversary of the Battle of Trafalgar, I will wear my 1970s, hand wind, 23 jewels, Nelson Supermaster today, with a rather simple, but well running pin-lever escapement type EB 8021 inside.*

I had to wait 364 days for this, because I missed the event last year by two days (a day longer, because of the leap year). At long last, I can now take the reminder from the clip board.

Admiral Horatio Nelson, 1st Viscount Nelson, 1st Duke of Bronté, had led the British Fleet to victory against the French and Spanish coalition forces. He was born in Burnham Thorpe, Norfolk, a small town along the road of the famous 'cost hopper' bus line from King's Lynn to Cromer. If you are lucky, you might even make the acquaintance of a driver with one of his interesting vintage watches on his wrist.

The Admiral was noted for his naval capabilities, superb strategies, unconventional tactics and great leadership, which has led to many naval victories. He was seriously wounded in this battle, and died shortly after his last and greatest triumph.

Nelson is a brand name registered in 1957 by Costal Watch SA, Biel, Switzerland (now in Bettlach), and what better model name could it have than 'Supermaster'. If that is just coincidence or intended that way, I don't know. Anyway, the watch got a new wristband, blue as the sea around the Cape of Trafalgar.


----------



## marks55

My "Grease Watch". Off ebay earlier this year, bought in a junk watch lot. I've bought a lot 

of filthy watches before, but this one took the grand prize; covered in over 1/8 inch of hard, black grease.

This is what came out, no aftermarket parts here, just pure Seiko goodness.

They're not rare, but clean examples aren't as easy to find as they used to be, and not as cheap as they used to be.


----------



## thoth

Citizen "Blackie" Custom V2 Diver - Will be off to the watchmaker soon for a service and replacement crystal.


----------



## Charon

This ones on the wrist today.


----------



## thoth

Got is as soon as I got home... Lucien Piccard Seashark DaVinci 36000 Automatic (AS1920)



















Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Molliedooker

Rose gold. Lovely


----------



## busmatt

It's lost most of it's gold plating but Dennison guaranteed it for 10 years around 100 years ago, so I can't really grumble









I think most of the wear comes from it being wound and at some time the bezel was turned around so as to even out the wear, so I look at it as it's obviously been well loved in it's time

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Liizio

Back to this little Tissot for me.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Border-Reiver: nice feature on that Nelson. May I add that Lord Nelson was not only one of England's greatest admirals, but he also suffered of sea sickness like hell ;-) Now that's what I call 'commitment' ;-)

For me, it's a late, blue Roamer today:



























Roamer Automatic 'Octagon', ref. 7125, cal. AS 2066

This watch hails from the last years of Roamer's history as an independent watch manufacturer. This is given away by the reference number, and from the fact that it's driven by an AS 2066, which succeeded Roamer's in-house MST 523 after its production ended in 1976. Production of the AS 2066 was suspended in 1978, which allows us to date the watch to between 1976 and 1978.

The AS calibre is running fine, however, and I like the 'clack' when day and date switch at midnight ;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## thoth

Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekthebeard

78 in a dusty 71


----------



## dspt

today before receiving mail








today after receiving mail


----------



## bubba48

Lanco FB case


----------



## demonfinder

A lot of Roamers today, I`ll add another.



















From the late `50`s or early `60`s.
The solid metal numbers and markers are integral to the bezel rather than applied to the dial.
I`ve seen a few other brands do similar styles and they give a nice touch of depth to the face of the watch,quite blingy for the 1960`s.
Inside is Roamer`s long lived MST 372 movement


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Apparently I am running through my NCCs in order.

Thursday saw me wearing the ref. 11920 NCC 101. The NCC 101 is the most common NCC of all. In total Rado built 42,000 of them across four reference numbers between 1970 and 1978. My example is an early version, pre-1972. At 4omm X 35 to the peak the 101 is a pretty big watch for it's day.

PA200012 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA200009 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

Friday I moved on to the ref 11921 NCC 101, which is the gold plate version of the 11920. This was the first NCC I bought and it is easily the roughest Rado I own. It really wouldn't be too hard to find a better example, but I have a soft spot for this one. The day/date takes about two hours to change on this.

PA200002 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA200013 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

Today it is the ref 11925 NCC 202 in gold plate. The 202 is a brute of a watch. Unrefined and huge at 41mm X 37mm it is also the rarest NCC of all. This was also made before 1972 and is in great shape for it's original and unrestored condition.

PA220023 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA220024 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA220029 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

Stay tuned for the rest of these 1970s beasts.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Morning Gentleman..

Vintage Tradition Stellaris Chronograph on new Rally shoes from Giuliano (the nearest straps to the old corfam which used to grace the old Heuers)





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RandalW

My favorite watch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth

Afternoon watch....










Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## theblotted

Back from the spa!

Really digging this combo. Lyre lug Sandoz Flag on navy chromexcel...


----------



## georgeabrahams

Love this one.


----------



## laikrodukas

what's up with the strap?


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Sunday's NCC is one of the jewels of my vintage collection. While Rado only built 5000 of the reference 11923 NCC 303 they did issue another gp reference number. The 11949s had a slightly different dial layout and chapter ring that allowed the inclusion of mineral dials. Mine is, once again, an early version. It features the legendary, to Radoistes at least, "searchlight" dial. At 41mm X 35+ it is almost as large as the 202, but due to it's thicker and softer design it has a much more refined feel to it.

PA220007 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA220010 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA220012 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA220015 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Bezelbub

I've worn this a couple of times this month along with a few other of my vintage pocket watches.
Hamilton's 946, OF, 18s, LS, 23j, RR grade watch made about 1920. Hamilton made 10,692 946's from 1904 to 1921.This movement (#1409176) is from the last run of (1409001 to 1409500) five hundred 946s made. It's cased in a very nice (though not original) Wadsworth, gold filled, hinged case, and has a great looking double sunk Montgomery numerical dial.








Front of case








Dial with lever out to set watch.








View of full plate movement







Wadsworth Case








Hamilton ad from their 1911
Timekeeper brochure.


----------



## busmatt

Small but beautiful









Lanco

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ thoth: that Paul Breguette is a wonderful, little chronograph with beautiful patina! |> Which movement is inside?

@ Bezelbub: that Hamilton really stands out from the pack. Great!

This side of the screen, Sunday = Gold Day.



























Arctos Automatic 'Phone Dial', cal. PUW 1561

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## demonfinder

A common, lesser spotted Seastar automatic for today.
It`s never going to win any beauty contests but it`s a reliable and pretty accurate watch.
Tissot 2481 movement and a blue dial that changes colour nicely with the light angle.


----------



## RandalW

Today's watch...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP-99

Indian summer with Enicar Super Dive champagne.......









Regards,
Peter


----------



## SdSl

Beautiful .. reminds me of 'the scream'



thoth said:


>


----------



## kazrich

Sunday best with the 1949/50 JLC tubular hooded lugs Memovox Wrist Alarm


----------



## thoth

Vostok hinged lug amphibian










Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth

Afternoon watch. Zodiac automatic with quick set and hack on a NSA stepped bracelet.










Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liizio

Went with the Buren today.


----------



## theblotted

Happy Sunday everybody&#8230;


----------



## 1955mercury

This is a Frankenbully. It's one I got burned on from ebay. The case is a 1952 Academy Award model and it had a rose colored dial with lumed numbers on a 1946 7AP 21 jewel movement when I first received it. The seller said it would run and stop and no photo of the movement because he said he didn't know how to open the watch. Well that movement had more rust than the Titanic. So I put a 1945 7AP 21 jewel spare movement that I had on hand in it just to make it useful again. I don't know what it originally came out of but the dial seemed to fit this case nicely.


----------



## James A

Liizio said:


> Went with the Buren today.


Snap



Regards,


----------



## bubba48

busmatt said:


> Small but beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanco
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Love it!!! |>

Another Lanco from the '30s



















Still waiting for an appropriate strap


----------



## sinner777

Orex with Seagull ST5,made in Romania in 70-ies










sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Border-Reiver

Today: 1940s Gotham by Ollendorf Watch Co., USA (the one on the left!). It was (and still is) a MENS-watch in those days, although I have to admit that the yellow wrist band (I don’t know what came over me when I bought this one) does not contribute much to avoid any possible misunderstandings. The movement shows the US-import code GXT for Naef Co. (Walter Naef), a New York company importing watches and watch parts. It was registered in 1944, so the watch must be dated thereafter.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Comes that guy along and asks me whether this watch could be had in 'less noisy', too :rodekaart:



























Anker Automatic Diver 'UFO', cal. PUW 1460

At least he had no doubts about it being a man's watch :-d

Best
Andreas


----------



## typ73




----------



## fiskadoro

Green vintage Waltham diver. Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## thoth

Vintage Vostok export amphibian










Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Today, it is my current favourite vintage piece. It get's more wear than all my other vintages combined. The most extreme of the the NCCs, and likely one of Rado's most extreme designs ever. Rado built 10,000 each of the ref 11926 and 11927 NCC 404s, but it is even harder to find a 404 than it is to track down a 202. From the truly unique case shape, to the crown at 3:50 to the unique to the 404 fishtail, there is nothing regular about this watch. It is another big one for it's time, measuring 40mm X 35mm. My example is another 100% original and unrestored version and came with the original box and warranty card. Even though it has a mineral crystal, it bears the pre-1972 five digit reference. The warranty card says it was sold in August 1972.

PA240010 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA240005 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P2190538 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

I suppose at some point, I should explain "NCC". It stands for New Concept (Conception in their Asian print ads) Construction. All the NCCs. and the Diastar 515, are built in an unusual fashion.

PA240012 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

There are actual holes in some of the cases, the 404 has slots between the lugs for instance, and the front and back are held together with four screws.. Even with the holes in the case and no screw down crown Rado managed a reported 250 m Water Proof rating. First the movement was placed in a metal movement holder, then that was placed in a blue gasket/ bladder thingy that covered everything but the dial. A split stem was used to facilitate insertion of the stem and crown.

PA240014 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

The crystal is then placed on top of this whole arrangement. It is slipped through the front of the case. The back is seated precisely over the gasket, helped by the very snug indetation on the inside and then the four screws are affixed. The pressure of the screws holds the crystal firmly in place creating a very waterproof watch. I have only ever seen water damage on one NCC and that is on my 101 and that looks like ingress due to leaving the stem pulled out.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Henry Krinkle: where do you _find_ all that fantastic stuff???

Thanks for showing!

Best,
Andreas


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Henry Krinkle: where do you _find_ all that fantastic stuff???
> 
> Thanks for showing!
> 
> Best,
> Andreas


Thanks Andreas. Like you, I have been hunting and collecting for years. Once I decided to collect all the NCCs in gp it took me three or four years to track down a suitable 404. I had seen a few gp 404s, some in not bad shape, but had let them all pass and then they stopped showing up. One day I said to Mrs. K "the next 404 that shows up that is even in decent shape and I am going to get it". Within days the nicest example I have ever seen showed up on the German ebay site. A nice bonus was that I didn't have to fight for it very hard. I paid a fair price, but considerably less than I thought I might.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Thanks, Henry! It certainly helps when you know what you're after. 

Now I know: I must have one of those NCC-404s ;-)

Best
Andreas


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## JOSE G

One of my favorites.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48

Kirova Kirovskie CCCP


----------



## Tomcat1960

"Toward gold throng all,
To gold cling all,
Yes, all!"
J.W.Goethe, 'Faust'

Definitely on a dull day like this!



























Sandoz Automatic, ref. 80778-D-70-8, cal. ETA 2836-2

;-)

Best,
Andreas


----------



## andsan




----------



## fiskadoro

1971 Accutron Calendar CK


----------



## RandalW

A "high end" Westclox...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Day 6 of the NCC journey brings me to the last official NCC Model, the 505. While I have a steel 404, I will not be wearing it. It currently looks like this:









The NCC 505 is the smallest of all the NCCs, measuring a mere 35mm across by 37 mm high. Rado made 7,000 of the reference 11943 and to my knowledge all feature a flat mineral crystal dial. The serial number and some of the engraving on the caseback is consistent with the style used after the changeover to the 10 digit refernce, but mine still bears the old eight digit version. I therefore believe that mine was made just before the reference number changeover. My example has seen some wear and has been polished, not by me, at least once. The SK fishtail bracelet has also seen some polish.

PA250006a by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA250008 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## KP-99

Blue Rado Chronograph with Valjoux 7750 (mid to end 70s):

















Regards,
Peter


----------



## augustusmears

Chrono Suisse by Titus, 18k - sorry, I don't seem to be able to rotate this picture the right way up.......


----------



## fiskadoro

Oh wow, this is fabulous. The Rado anchor sub-dial second hand is amazing. How come I've never seen one of these before?!



KP-99 said:


> Blue Rado Chronograph with Valjoux 7750 (mid to end 70s):
> 
> View attachment 9742610
> 
> 
> View attachment 9742626
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Peter


----------



## Dan S

My father's watch, an early 1960s automatic "waterproof" IWC. An all-purpose watch if I've ever seen one.


----------



## thoth

Vertex Revue manual wind on a NSA band










Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

Silvana with Venus movement



Regards,


----------



## JOSE G

The Orea today.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

KP-99 said:


> Blue Rado Chronograph with Valjoux 7750 (mid to end 70s):
> 
> View attachment 9742610
> 
> 
> View attachment 9742626
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Peter


Nice one Peter.



fiskadoro said:


> Oh wow, this is fabulous. The Rado anchor sub-dial second hand is amazing. How come I've never seen one of these before?!


They only made 1500 of them. In the Rado world that is only somewhat rare, but in the regular watch world that is a pretty small number for a specific watch.

Longines made a chrono with the same case and movement.


----------



## GUTuna

Lemania 1873 inside


----------



## theblotted

Chronoswiss Valjoux 7734 moonphase with breguet numerals and railway track on a comfy Attila bund strap...


----------



## Chascomm

Wearing this one again....

Hands and numbers hand painted, probably by my grandfather:









Hallmark and serial number:









Movement by Sonceboz:


----------



## bubba48

Today on my wrist...










...and this evening in my waistcoat


----------



## brawijaya80




----------



## Tomcat1960

From the 1940s, a _Chronographe compteur populaire_ 'Hugex' made by Huga S.A. from La-Chaux-de-Fonds:













































Chronographe 'Hugex', cal. Valjoux 77

Best regards,
Andreas


----------



## esdy_11192

Took this photo this morning from a rainy Belgrade.

Got this watch recently. I was hunting this dial as I had a similar Kirovskie that was stolen from my watch maker a couple of years ago. I think this is one of the more elegant Kirovskie dials.

Inside is the 2408 movement with 16 jewels without shock protection. The watch is probably from the 60s (beginning, or middle). Overal in very decent condition, and the crown that is usually worn out is really good. The crystal should be changes as this one is not in the shape as the original ones and it is affecting the beauty of the watch.  The bracelet is an interesting vintage Russian mesh bracelet made by the Moscow Jewelry Factory.


----------



## KP-99

Henry Krinkle said:


> Nice one Peter.
> 
> They only made 1500 of them. In the Rado world that is only somewhat rare, but in the regular watch world that is a pretty small number for a specific watch.
> 
> Longines made a chrono with the same case and movement.


That is correct.
Rado, Certina, Longines, Mido and Technos have made chronos with this case. All have early Valjoux 7750 inside, but only Rado has a Valjoux 7750 with 25-jewels (all others 17 jewels).
Rado has made 1500 of them in three different colours (black, siver and blue).
Perhaps, there are only 500 of every colour?!

It is very difficult to find one in good conditions and with the genuine stainless steel bracelet.

I have the Rado with the rotating anchor second hand and the certina chronolympic automatic with the second hand over the Certina sign (today on my wrist):









If you want to look after a chronograph with this case, you should pay attention to the genuine stainless steel bracele (because of the special lugs).

Best regards,
Peter


----------



## bubba48

Tomcat1960 said:


> From the 1940s, a _Chronographe compteur populaire_ 'Hugex' made by Huga S.A. from La-Chaux-de-Fonds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chronographe 'Hugex', cal. Valjoux 77
> 
> Best regards,
> Andreas




Painfully envious


----------



## MDT IT

Rare model Bulova Accutron cushion case " Jumbo -TV " ;-)


----------



## fiskadoro

1972 Seiko Bell-Matic


----------



## thoth

Was wearing this....until I noticed the crack in the crystal on the way to work.










So after I got to work I resolved the setting issues with my Hugex Valjoux 92 and it is now the watch of the day.










Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Day 7, the last "NCC". I had a stainless steel blue dialed 505 which I liked, but as you may have noticed with the gp 505 this model takes a beating. The case sits higher than the crystal and the sharp edges bang on things. I sold the 505 on once I acquired the half brother of the NCC line. The Diastar 515 is half Diastar and half NCC. The construction method is identical to the NCCs right down to having the crystal not affixed to the case. The 515 also has the same case back engravings that all the NCCs do. The case front is tungsten carbide though and the crystal is a bevel edged sapphire putting the watch firmly in the realm of the Diastars. The case dimensions are identical to the 505 except in one curious and inexplicable way. The NCC 505 has a gap between the lugs of 22mm while the Diastar 515s have a 20mm gap. I took new pictures of the 515 this morning but then forgot to bring the SD card to work, so you get old ones. I do not have production data on the 515 but it was made a little later than the NCCs. The last reference of the NCC 505 that was produced in smallish numbers between 1972 and 1979. I suspect the 515s production was similar, though it may have been made in even smaller numbers.

P1014764 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

This same style of handset turned up on a variant of the D-Star about three years ago. A friend of mine once said about the Diastar 515 that the edges are sharp enough to fray shirt cuffs. This is true! And being tc they do get not dull.

P1014761 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

Thank you ladies and gentlemen for bearing with me on this nostaligic trip through the crazy world of the NCCs. I consider these 7 watches, even the two crappy ones, the anchor of my vintage collection.


----------



## Border-Reiver

They could even slip through as vintage. Luka and Smilla from the 1996 Swatch collectors edition. Something even Rolex doesn't have: Changing eyes and mouth. All new with collectors-box, papers, booklet and club-pin, a nice birthday gift for the youngest sister of my wife, a hardcore Swatch collector.

On the way to the party this evening, which one should I wear, Luka or Smilla? Well, I will leave those alone and pristine, I have both of them in used condition as well...


----------



## Henry Krinkle

So here are the 7 all together.

PA200012 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA200002 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA220023 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA220012 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PA240005 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P6170036 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P1014764 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

And here is the 505 that I recently sold.

PB221666 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## sinner777

Dugena Watertrip Automatic

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## cuevobat

Styling my Vulcain alarm today..


----------



## JOSE G

1918 Elgin.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## QuartzCrisis

1973 Caravelle jump hour 17 Jewels watch today. Here is how it changes hour:


----------



## jurgensonovic

Today King Seiko 5246-5010. I took me 2 years, bought broken to complete and fresh from service


----------



## GUTuna

jurgensonovic said:


> Today King Seiko 5246-5010. I took me 2 years, bought broken to complete and fresh from


Well worth it. Very nice!

Citizen Cosmotron for me


----------



## sinner777

Darwil Antimagnetic

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Molliedooker

Finished ,well almost. NOS minute disk on the way.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ thoth: thanks for showing your Hugex! Very cool! Seems your's and mine share an identical set of hands ;-)

@ Henry Krinkle: thank you, Sir, for taking us with you on that journey |> ;-)

@ Border-Reiver: vintage or not, this is just coo-hoo-ool! ;-)



bubba48 said:


> Painfully envious


Thanks, bubba. I like that you liked it ;-)

Both the Valjoux 77 and the Venus 170 were actually pitted against this revolutionary chronograph, which is on my wrist today:



























Pierce Chronograph, cal. 130

Cheaper than other chronographs, precise and, since Pierce had equipped the Italian _équipe_ in the 1935 and 1936 editions of the Tour de France, very popular among sportsmen like the eleventh Earl of Wandsworth. :-d b-) In WW II Pierce watches were issued to the RAF and to the British Army's Medical Corps, where they acquired quite some reputation for being robust and exact timepieces. (It certainly didn't hurt that they were beautiful, too.)

And, if you want my opinion, few watches are able to display the same amount of magnificence without grandstanding as the original Pierce chronograph.










Best regards
Andreas


----------



## ManOnTime




----------



## fiskadoro

Wittnauer Genève Automatic


----------



## thoth

Vostok Cadet....just got the band yesterday


----------



## sempervivens

Seiko Speed-Timer December 1977


----------



## dandsoo




----------



## 1955mercury

I've got a soft spot in my heart for these art deco watches of yesteryear. This one is a 15 jewel Fontain by Helbros. The movement is stamped Sorority which was also a Helbros brand.


----------



## anzac1957

Humming along with my Longines Flagship Ultronic..



Cheers


----------



## v8chrono

fiskadoro said:


> Wittnauer Genève Automatic


A stunning watch, looks a good size too, got to be 1970s?


----------



## James A

My oldest wristwatch and have a good weekend.



Regards,


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## sinner777

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## anzac1957

Remake of the 1963 Chinese Air Force Chronograph.. ST1901 based on the Venus 175..



Cheers


----------



## steinbeck

Wearing trusty citizen beater to interview, accompanied by Laco-Sport. Different era and country of manufacture but both shapes are a match.


----------



## primabaleron

7860
7740
1972


----------



## bubba48




----------



## dspt

yesterdays photo


----------



## KP-99

Today Yema Flygraf:









Best regards,
Peter


----------



## Tomcat1960

I stick with sporty chronographs:



























Lorton Watch Co. Chronograph, cal. Venus 170

The 'Staybrite' cased watch is waterproof and, at almost 36 mm w/o crown, large for a Venus-170-chronograph, and definitely big enough even for men with not-so-small wrists ;-)

Best,
Andreas


----------



## fiskadoro

Le Jour Meangraf


----------



## fiskadoro

Thank you for the kinds words. Yes, I'm assuming '70s. It's about 38mm (40mm w. crown) so a nice size on the wrist!



v8chrono said:


> A stunning watch, looks a good size too, got to be 1970s?


----------



## thoth

Another Vostok. No idea how to remove links on the band....strange but efficient/cheap construction.



















Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

soviet bands involve unbending of the links from the inside


----------



## marks55

Rainy Day Friday, Still Stuck on Seikos. Bought this Speedtimer from the original owner 20 or so years ago. Just never could find a 

band that seemed quite right. I had thrown the original bracelet in a box years ago, as it was waaay too small. 

Dug it out last night and put on a bracelet extension; all better. Funny; nothing fits quite like an original.

Wearing it today.


----------



## RandalW

Have to break out the Sicura on Sexta!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth

Mid day change. This arrived 30 min ago.










Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G

My Rado Diastar 52 on a black mesh bracelet.
I'm really getting a kick out of this one. 









My 14 year old Shih Tzu looking on.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons




----------



## busmatt

Here's one for you









A rare Sekonda "Calatrava" 

I'm just glad that the Hoodwinker people haven't found these yet so the price is still quite reasonable but now I've let the cat out of the bag they'll shoot up in value perhaps I should have kept my mouth shut 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sinner777

7006-8002. Modest sized,inexpensive but I find it lovely and comfy on stretched BOR bracelet.

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## KP-99

Omega Chronostop Ref. 145.008, today with roulette bezel:









Regards,
Peter


----------



## Control187

1966 Seiko weekdater










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandalW

Love this all American made Elgin, including the mismatched 30 jewel USA made movement.  Sorry for the blurry pics...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Tomcat1960

Today, I worked in the garden, and one of my more robust classics was with me all day:



























Chronograph 'Roi des Eaux', cal. Valjoux 7734

Interesting on this watch is how telemeter and minuterie are arranged on one and the same scale:










This way the dial looks much cleaner, no? ;-)

We learn from Mikrolisk that 'Roi des Eaux' was a brand of 'R. Muller SA', Geneva. Unfortunately, little can be found on Mr. Muller - Mike Stuffler wrote a few years ago that R. Muller was active in the 1960s and 1970s. Roi des Eaux was one of three brands we know of, 'Winthal' apparently for dress and Ladies' watches and Supervernos (I couldn't find one of those at first glance, but the translation from Latin is 'for fun', so perhaps these were leisure watches? :d Anyway, 'Roi des Eaux' seemed to be a line of divers' watches, and yes, this chronograph is laid out as a diver, with loads of tritium on its dial and hands, '10 ATS' boasting on the dial and 'Waterproof' on the case back.

And it honors its creator with its precision and ruggedness, and its readiness to boldly go wherever its owner goes ;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## laikrodukas

I have no idea why this watch looks so sad


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Laikrodukas: which one do you mean?

Gilt Sunday:



























Robur Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7734

Meanwhile, Mikrolisk is aware of two 'Roburs': one is the brand of a certain Hermann Schlée, registered on June 3rd, 1905, at La-Chaux-de-Fonds. I could find several pocket watches branded 'Robur' on the Internet.

The other brand is owned by the 'Societé Robur SARL' from Asnières-sur-Seine, in the northwestern perimeter of Paris, France. The company is resistered as a manufacturer and wholesaler of watch crystals, and still in business. According to Mikrolisk, the company owns two more brands - 'Abeille' ('Bee') and 'Au Coq'.

The other point going for the Robur SARL is the fact that the dial carries 'EB. SUISSE' beneath the date window, indicating a Non-Swiss provenance. Or was there a third manufacturer using the 'Robur' brand?

If anyone knows, please come forward ;-)

Thanks and best regards
Andreas


----------



## Onewatchhh

Having a vintage Sunday with 168.004 










Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## dspt




----------



## bubba48




----------



## slopingsteve

I don't know what to say .....
If anyone else had posted this I might have thought it was a BIT far-fetched but I have to believe me, as I am the only frame of reference that I can truly believe in.
I got this at the car boot sale this morning. It is the most expensive thing that I have ever bought at a boot sale but it is the only one that I have ever seen.
I paid just under a quarter of the price the the last one on the web sold for(although I didn't know that at the time) so when I got home I was even more astounded.
It is a rectangular TEXA Hunter wristwatch from the late 1920s (It is engraved on the back 1929) It has three fully working hinges, is made of 925 or 935 silver and is marked sterling.
The case is marked "Niel HF".The movement is marked Texa and is working fine although I can't help feeling it deserves a service. I am still shock to be honest.
I will probably take it all apart and put it on WUS as a stand alone listing so I can show a bit more detail. Would anyone be interested?


----------



## busmatt

slopingsteve said:


> View attachment 9787818
> View attachment 9787826
> View attachment 9787834
> 
> 
> I don't know what to say .....
> If anyone else had posted this I might have thought it was a BIT far-fetched but I have to believe me, as I am the only frame of reference that I can truly believe in.
> I got this at the car boot sale this morning. It is the most expensive thing that I have ever bought at a boot sale but it is the only one that I have ever seen.
> I paid just under a quarter of the price the the last one on the web sold for(although I didn't know that at the time) so when I got home I was even more astounded.
> It is a rectangular TEXA Hunter wristwatch from the late 1920s (It is engraved on the back 1929) It has three fully working hinges, is made of 925 or 935 silver and is marked sterling.
> The case is marked "Niel HF".The movement is marked Texa and is working fine although I can't help feeling it deserves a service. I am still shock to be honest.
> I will probably take it all apart and put it on WUS as a stand alone listing so I can show a bit more detail. Would anyone be interested?


Yeah, you bet,



Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Charon

with AS 1002


----------



## Sdasurrey

Foggy Surrey day at the train station to go to London - 30s 18ct Lowenthal mono rattrapante chronograph, nice blued steel hands and nice patina - cheers !! SDA

PS - perfect size IMHO - 37 mm !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

My beautiful Accutron Anniversary , vibration from '75 for Halloween..:-d


----------



## QuartzCrisis

Yesterday I saw Woody Allen's movie where he was wearing golden color tank on a leather strap. This inspired me to wear my 1937 Elgin today:


----------



## fiskadoro

Really no other choice for Halloween! 1969 Seiko 6106-7107


----------



## esdy_11192

Today on my wrist a rare Nivada specially made for the Swedish Watchmaker Association. The "Urfackmännens Riksförbund" with the "U.R." logo on the dial, case back and even the movement. As for the movement it is a really nice Phenix 160 with a 13" size (it's not present in Ranfft's database). There was obviously a nice connection between Nivada and Phenix. Watch is probably from the 50s and I should really contact them to try to get more info about this nice watch.

The case is all steel and the dial is beautiful finished (not visible on the bad photos). Overall the watch has a high grade of finish. The only problem is the bad relume of the hour and minute hands and a small issue with the setting lever (or the yoke).


----------



## 1955mercury

1955 Bulova Senator "B" today. Running on an 11AC 17 jewel movement.


----------



## nick10

Did Rado took inspiration from Star Trek in giving the name NCC to these watches; I am asking that because the registry code for the starship USS Enterprise is NCC 1701 and I find it an interesting coincidence.


----------



## nick10

Latest purschase: Omega ref 2420-1 from 1950


----------



## mkws

Ending this month with my '52 Eterna:


----------



## bubba48

Pocket Doxa


----------



## Tomcat1960

busmatt said:


> Yeah, you bet,


Seconding this motion!

Best
Andreas


----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## bukhari6719

what a beautiful watch


----------



## bukhari6719

is this silver watch??


----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## theblotted

Nivada Grenchen "Pacman"...


----------



## Tomcat1960

Folks, it's November already, and we've got a new WRUW thread.


----------



## bukhari6719




----------



## Mirius

Tomcat1960 said:


> Folks, it's November already, and we've got a new WRUW thread.


Indeed we do. Time to close this one then.


----------

